# Silver and health



## Palladium (Sep 24, 2021)

Given the health climate of the world today i've been developing a new silver based product and delivery system for the last two years. It is not colloidal silver, tho it does utilize nano products. The delivery system is the real benefit, tho at this point i can't say more. 100% ALL NATURAL, NOT a medical product, but a supplement. What i would be interested in hearing is anyone who has any input as to the medical benefits of silver. Personal experiences, stories, research, complaints, failures, successes, interactions, adverse reactions, rules, laws, sales, distribution, marketing, any and all things and experiences connected to silver or silver products good or bad. I need some people to play devil's advocate! 

You know me, i get bored and have to find a new field to play in! :mrgreen:


----------



## stella polaris (Sep 25, 2021)

If its nano silver in your product it might be dangerous for the enviroment. This by its ability to kill micro organismes as bacteria.


----------



## GREENER (Oct 29, 2021)

Dear Palladium,

I wiil try to make this short, besides from taking apart PC`s, I dont really like them.

Ehmm... Because of wanting to store a large amount of currency into something that would hopefully retain its value, I ended up with buying silver as from 2017 onwards.
The first few buys were from a coin dealer.
With me having quite a broad field of interest, I asked this dealer if he might have additional information about silver;
pro`s/con`s, and if he could provide me with information about metallurgy in general, me just being curious.
He could not or wasn`t willing to.

So, 1st thing I did was to read in encyclopedia`s, and I found out;
That in the days of the wooden ships; it was the 1st officer who was responsible for the overall spectrum of the ships crew.
So, for health benefits, it was him who would add some silver coins toghether with a tad bit of salt into the freshwater barrels.
This combination would cause the coins to slightly oxidise, it`s the silver oxide that terminates most bad bacteria and fungi/mold.

Also in the encyclopedia is there a mention of silver being the working component in at least two anti cancer medicines.
Also; some form of silver is being used somehow in the production process for numerous medicines.
Also; people from days past knew the health benefit of using silver cutlery.
Also; taking in too much silver will make the skin turn slightly gray.

From a National Geographic magazine;
In India it is not unkommon to wrap certain medicines in an ultra thin foil of silver.
I can not recall any more health related info from this magazine at this moment, presently I`m in mandatory quarantine because of
my work, which brings me across europe, asia and the US.

If you are willing, when I get back home I can look through this magazine for ya?
I know where it is, so for me no hassle here.

Personal experiences with silver;
With me being somewhat special in combination of having read about the silver oxide part;
I tried if my skin would absorb such material, so for about 1 year; I started with 20 silver eagles in my bed, and ended my experiment with
20 eagles and an aditional 100 silver kangaroos.
No discernable health advance, but going to bed was less cold. Returning in bed after a short toilet visit was cosily warm though.

But what I continue nowadays is occasionally taking an oxidised coin into my mouth and slobber it off.
I`m truly confinced that silver oxide must be healthy to some extent.

In your topic description you ask for several insights from people amongst which; rules/laws.

Most certainly in most western countries, you will not be allowed to sell such a product if it were for application through
skin absorption or indigestion, un less you were to team up with an exsisting seller, butt this you probably knew already.

In any case, if you were to actually start with selling a product based on the health benefits of silver,
good chance I will be one of your returning customers.

I hope to have been able to inform you somewhat?
Let me know if you`d like me to look over the magazine.

Sincerely,

Chris


----------



## nickvc (Oct 29, 2021)

Ralph as greener has mentioned silver has been used for cutlery for the wealthy for years same as eating vessels because as again greener said silver kills bacteria, it was also used extensively for medical instruments for many years for the same reasons.
I have no idea if internal consumption of silver is safe or not or has any medical benefit, perhaps speak to some doctors and get a consensus of opinion on the subject.
With today’s litigious population I’d be careful selling anything that could be blamed for anything that could occur


----------



## fishaholic5 (Oct 30, 2021)

What is known as "Colloidal" Silver has had a large following in alternative medicine here for a long time. 
The people that use it swear by it but I have observed that ingestion of quantities for a long period of time will turn the person's skin a deathly blue/grey.

Cheers Wal


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 30, 2021)

Indeed. Google argyria.

Dave


----------



## alicestevens (Jan 30, 2022)

Argyria results *from prolonged contact with or ingestion of silver salts*. Argyria is characterized by gray to gray-black staining of the skin and mucous membranes produced by silver deposition. Silver may be deposited in the skin either from industrial exposure or as a result of medications containing silver salts.
That looks scary.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 30, 2022)

All the reactions , solutions and fumes created from the reactions are all fairly hazardous one way or another hence the reason we stress safety on virtually all new posts from new members and even senior members, it’s very very easy to hurt oneself , others , wildlife and the environment without full understanding of what you are doing….


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 30, 2022)

Argyria - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Also see the Human Smurf.


----------



## Kiri (Jan 31, 2022)

I have already explored this subject in detail as I was also interested in it, especially taking into account that I like wearing silver jewelry and prefer natural ways of treatment because most chemical medications have side effects and have an impact on the liver (I checked the descriptions on the Canada Drugs site). As a metal, silver has significant health benefits that have been used across cultures for centuries. It is known as a powerful antimicrobial agent fighting infection and aiding in cold and flu prevention, wound healing, and more. Silver also helps with internal heat regulation and circulation.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 31, 2022)

Although silver is a well know anti-bacterial it is not recommended for continual &/or extended internal consumption/use

For ONE thing - not only does it kill bad bacteria but it also kills the good bacteria

The good bacteria (naturally in your system) is in part what helps your digestive track work as well as other body organs 

Therefore - when you ingest it on a continual &/or extended (internal) use - by killing the "good" bacteria you are negatively impacting the function this good bacteria plays in keeping your digestive track healthy

The role the good bacteria in our digestive track plays is to break down nutrients so that the blood carries those nutrients to the rest of the body

Therefore (personally) I would not ingest silver - unless I got a bad bacteria in my stomach causing me to throw up &/or have the runs

For what it is worth - silver also shows to have "some" anti-viral properties --- however there are MANY other things out there PROVEN to work (better then silver) at preventing &/or killing viruses including but not limited to vitamin C & D & zinc, high dose garlic & cayenne pepper - and dare I say ivermectin & hydroxychloroquine 

Now I know - more then likely - someone is going to reply saying --- ivermectin - hydroxychloroquine - *are you completely crazy Kurt * 

So I am going to tell you my personal story here because when I got Covid-19 *ivermectin saved my life*

First - I am 64 years old - so in the higher risk of people being hospitalized &/or dying with Covid-19 --- on top of that have been a chain smoker my entire life - being a lifelong smoker at my age raises your chance of being hospitalized &/or dying by 70- 80 % 

But instead of that outcome (hospitalization &/or death) because I had ivermectin (which I got before they banned it - just in case) I instead ended up out in my shop recovering 21 grams of gold from some BGA chips I had during the 10 days they locked me down after testing positive for Covid-19

And here is how it all went - I woke up in the morning knowing that - oh no - I am getting sick 

So I took my temp & sure enough I was at the high side of normal (about 99 F) - six hours later I was up to 102.6 F - got tested & tested positive - got told to go home & that if (WHEN) I got so sick I couldn't breath I could then go to the hospital to be put on a ventilator

Instead - I went home & took my ivermectin - AND - here is what happened --- 12 hours later - let me repeat that *ONLY* *12 hours* later - my temp was back to normal AND *all* other symptoms were *GONE * --- I felt so good I went out to my shop & recovered 21 grams of gold during the 10 days of mandated lock down instead of ending up in the hospital on a ventilator &/or worse

Bottom line (& sticking to the OP of this thread) ingesting silver (which could include using as a nasal spray) may very well work to some degree in preventing &/or killing Covid-19 - but there are other things that are PROVEN to work even better - they just won't let us use them - for reasons I won't go into (as that would get political)

For what it is worth - there are now something like 28 - 29 countries that have stopped lock downs, masking & even vaccination & instead implemented using ivermectin &/or hydroxychloroquine & in every single one of those countries they have all but eliminated - if not eliminated Covid-19

For what it is worth - I have been following this (the truth about ivermectin - hydroxychloroquine) for well over a year now - I have a mountain of info/evidence - if you are interested - PM me & I will link you to some of that info/evidence so that it does not turn into a discussion outside the purpose of this forum (which is refining)

I only brought it up here as a reply to the OP of this thread suggesting silver as a potential to fight Covid (which may - or not actually have potential)

Kurt


----------



## Kiri (Feb 19, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Although silver is a well know anti-bacterial it is not recommended for continual &/or extended internal consumption/use
> 
> For ONE thing - not only does it kill bad bacteria but it also kills the good bacteria
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you are doing well now. Interesting story and it is great that it ended well. I've never taken ivermectin, but it seems that I need to find out the details about it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 22, 2022)

Call me old fashioned but, personally, I prefer to have a qualified doctor tell me exactly what bug I do or don't have and prescribe something proven that targets that bug specifically. Rather that just shot gunning something that someone, somewhere said might work, maybe. 

In my experience the world of OTC supplements are in the same realm of alchemy. Had a good friend that went down that rabbit hole, it almost killed her!

Until it's proven with double blind and peer reviewed studies, I'll pass.


----------



## silver1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Here's what i'm making and distributing. I've been into watching the research in this field for a few years now. The health benefits are amazing for a few dollars a month. By the time they pill it up and sell it to you. That's a different story there. This is pure science here.


----------

